# Which Retriever Would You Choose (other than a golden)?



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Can I choose them all?


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

AlexanDOG said:


> Can I choose them all?


I know right? Its so hard to choose! I decided to put labs because they are great dogs and fit my lifestyle. But, I love all the other retriever breeds! . However, I need everyone to put one for my scientific study. . I am just kidding! . I was just curious what everyone's #1 was, so thats why I didn't put multiple choice. But I will add an option thats says, "ALL OF THEM!", if you like them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I like Flat coats, Labs and Chessies. 
I've never been around a Toller or a Curly Coat.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I like Flat coats, Labs and Chessies.
> I've never been around a Toller or a Curly Coat.


Surprisingly, I have only met labs! But I like them all.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I love Tollers


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Hildae said:


> I love Tollers


I have researched them and I like them a lot too! I wish I could meet one in person!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Working line lab, black, because I could see the dog in yellow grass better than I can a Golden. 

Flatcoats and Goldens started as the same breed, but flatcoats don't have much of a working line left. Otherwise, I'd go for flatcoats. They have a pretty good OB record, but not nearly as good as Goldens.

I've seen a few Tollers, including an awesome one in OB. The very small handful I've seen at hunt tests have been a bit lackluster. I'm afraid of their small gene pool, or I might consider one as my "downsize" breed. They are cute, but not many working choices if you're looking for a puppy. It would be nearly impossible to avoid the conformation breeders. 

Most Chessies are too big and heavily built to last in OB long enough for high titles. They have a rep for being more dog aggressive than most retrievers, but all the ones I've met in person were friendly to other dogs and people. They vanish in vegetation even worse than Goldens. 

I've only seen a handful of Curly-coats, and then only in OB. That tiny gene pool problem again.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> Working line lab, black, because I could see the dog in yellow grass better than I can a Golden.
> 
> Flatcoats and Goldens started as the same breed, but flatcoats don't have much of a working line left. Otherwise, I'd go for flatcoats. They have a pretty good OB record, but not nearly as good as Goldens.
> 
> ...


Working line dogs are great, but sadly they are becoming less and less. Hopefully, there are more working dogs in the future!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

My order would be Flat-coat, Curly, Chessie, Lab, Toller. I cannot stand the noise Tollers make. It's bloody awful.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> My order would be Flat-coat, Curly, Chessie, Lab, Toller. I cannot stand the noise Tollers make. It's bloody awful.


Nice order!! . Yeah, I have heard about the noise they make...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I only have experience with labs and goldens, but I looked the others up and I really like the look of the tollers. Of course I like labs as well, they're hard not to like


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’d go for an Australian Shepherd or a German Shepherd. 

Out of your list, a Toller.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can there be a "None of them" option?  


Chesapeake Bay Retriever - temperament issues
Curly-Coated Retriever - temperament issues and cancer
Flat-Coated Retriever - young cancer
Labrador Retriever - conformation dogs are too heavy and short legged....  
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever - temperament issues + like my dogs to have black pigment


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Labrador and that is a "have chosen" rather than a "would choose".


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> My order would be Flat-coat, Curly, Chessie, Lab, Toller. I cannot stand the noise Tollers make. It's bloody awful.


When I was reading about them a while back I read they make a high pitched scream-like noise? I took them right off my list. 😅


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

No thanks


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> No thanks


Yes -- that's bad. 🤪


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I hadn't heard that before either....not appealing at all......made me change my vote


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I have had those choices, every time I bought a Golden over the last 30 years. I always choose Golden's! My answer would be NONE! But the survey did not offer that answer...


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I only have experience with labs and goldens, but I looked the others up and I really like the look of the tollers. Of course I like labs as well, they're hard not to like


Labs are great dogs for sure! I like the looks of the tollers, not so much the screams lol.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Megora said:


> Can there be a "None of them" option?
> 
> 
> Chesapeake Bay Retriever - temperament issues
> ...


I just added a none option!  

Yeah all dogs certainly have their problems.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> I’d go for an Australian Shepherd or a German Shepherd.
> 
> Out of your list, a Toller.


Aussies and German shephers are great! 

I love the looks of Tollers!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> I have had those choices, every time I bought a Golden over the last 30 years. I always choose Golden's! My answer would be NONE! But the survey did not offer that answer...


Yes, I agree! I love goldens a lot, I was just curious what people liked next! I just added a none option for those who wanted that!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Today I chose this one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

New pup?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> New pup?


Yes, her name is Lily.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SRW said:


> Today I chose this one.
> View attachment 882541



Lily's cute, Congrats!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> Today I chose this one.
> View attachment 882541


Awwww. Lily is so sweet and pretty!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

My goodness, Lily is adorable!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She's a pretty little girl


----------

